# Is Asus G51VX-RX05 any good



## Rawlaw

This is a thread asking about people who already own the Asus G51VX-RX0. Is it good enough to be a primary computer? I play crysis, halo 2, and supreme commander so if u own this laptop and play this games i would like to know how it runs. Here's a link
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9366651&type=product&id=1218092150636


----------



## Twist86

Well I don't use one but my friend at work does. He seems to like it but not worth the price and the dual-core is only 2.0ghz so games like Crysis will be on "medium" and "high" settings least on his labtop.

If you could look for a 2.4ghz or better dual-core.


----------



## bomberboysk

Twist86 said:


> Well I don't use one but my friend at work does. He seems to like it but not worth the price and the dual-core is only 2.0ghz so games like Crysis will be on "medium" and "high" settings least on his labtop.
> 
> If you could look for a 2.4ghz or better dual-core.


he plans on upgrading to a q9100 cpu i think
http://www.computerforum.com/154082-want-cool-gaming-laptop.html


----------



## Rawlaw

I cant, if i do that it voids the warranty, i am the careful type but my sis. who's always using my stuff isn't


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> I cant, if i do that it voids the warranty, i am the careful type but my sis. who's always using my stuff isn't


you just put the original cpu back in if you have to send it back in for say, warranty.


----------



## Rawlaw

There's a sticker that if i tamper with it it voids the warrenty


----------



## Rawlaw

K should I get the asus and upgrade the proccesser or get a 1400 comp. Build. If I get the comp my dads going to get a new lappy and ill use his laptop for some light game


----------



## bomberboysk

Rawlaw said:


> K should I get the asus and upgrade the proccesser or get a 1400 comp. Build. If I get the comp my dads going to get a new lappy and ill use his laptop for some light game


Build


----------



## Rawlaw

K is that quad core rthat I bought adequate for a comp build???


----------

